

Generators in Node.js: Common Misconceptions and Three Good Use Cases - wavdedz
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/how-to-generators-node-js-yield-use-cases/

======
rmgraham
Is is reasonable to expect generator based flow control to catch up to vanilla
callbacks on performance eventually? Even under ideal circumstances we'd be
looking at the overhead of the indirection, but I wonder if the mechanics of
yield would make that necessarily higher than indirection not using yield.

